# Thanks shaun



## Brendz (15/3/15)

Hi all 

new to the forum , would like to thank shaun and avi for referring me to the forum, 

met shaun a few days back , and he just gave me a kayfun rba just like that as he seen me struggling with my mvp and mini nautilus combo, 

so going to be selling that combo and buy a more powerful mod, not sure if I wanna go mech mod or something like a istick, 

I like the kui I saw on vape king site, as I tasted a dripper type , and it was amazing flav and vape, anyone tried it yet? 

Im new to rebuildable , havent even got the kayfun right, needa go get some tools as theres alot to learn, 

thanks again guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RoSsIkId (15/3/15)

Welcome to the forum

What you mean struggle with mvp and nauty combo. Thats a real good combo and many advance vapers still have that as a back up


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/15)

Your welcome buddy, hope you have lots of fun with that kayfun I gave you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/15)

So the kui is a cheaper alternative to a reo. It's gotten a lot of mixed reviewed here on the forum. I personally have the reo mini. It was the silver mod I showed you that you feed the Dripper by squeezing the bottle from the bottom. 

What I would recommend is getting yourself a regulated mod like the istick 30w or 50w, then progress to a better tank like the subtank mini. 

A mech mod is not the easiest option as using a simple istick. 

If you compare my silver nemi I had to Avi's cf mod. Even though my mech mod didn't have his limitations it is still a bit bulky, awkward to use for driving and daily use, etc

Also a mech mod delivers the max power the battery has and then drain down. So on a tank like the kayfun the power may be too high on a mech mod and result in some dry hits, n burning taste.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/15)

So if you looking for an all day easy to use Vape then a regulated mod may suit you. A mech still needs an extra battery charger where as the istick , clouper, ipv all have a usb charger port.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/15)

Mech mods make for great cloud machines on a dripper though. So if that's what your looking for then I would highly recommend getting a nemi or smpl mech mod.


----------



## Brendz (15/3/15)

Thanks for the welcome rossikid

Sorry I shoulda been more specific, my mvp only goes up to 11w , I cant use rebuildables proper on it, and the nautilus combo takes a while to build up vape compared to the rba stuff I recently tried


----------



## Brendz (15/3/15)

Thanks for all the advice shaun,

I do want clouds! And awesome flavour , 
I also want a dripper tank like the one avi bought or like that hobo one I tried from you, 


Maybe I should go with a mech mod , paired to a kanger like u suggested or a drip tank and then get myself a istick paired to the kayfun you gave me, then I have one for car usage and the other for home enjoyement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (15/3/15)

The only thing i have found with the rta and being a newby that it takes a few builds to get the coil and wicking perfect for your taste. If you dont mind playing around with it then the rewards are great.

Dripper can be heavy on juice and sometimes very messy.

A dripper with a mech mod works great as you can wet the wick up pretty good and know when its going to dry burn (sometimes). The regulated with the rta works when you might have screwed up your wick and it doesnt wick fast enough for the power you want to push. If it burns you turn down the power. I used a nauty mini on a hana for many months and rarely took it past 11w. The clouds werent that great yes. But there was always flavour and no dry burn. I did go through a coil in less than a week.

As a noob you should try as much as you can to find your vaping Nirvana.


----------



## Andre (15/3/15)

Brendz said:


> Hi all
> 
> new to the forum , would like to thank shaun and avi for referring me to the forum,
> 
> ...


Most welcome to the forum. The first version of the KUI had quite a few problems and we are waiting for an upgrade kit to address some of them. I would wait for the upgrade kit before buying it. Bottom fed devices are awesome though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/15)

Get the istick 50w! 

It's a dual 18650 lipo battery mod that goes down to 0.2 and can push up to 50w . Much harder than the mech mod (unless u looking at the jumbo 26650) mech , but that a diff story . 

The istick will pair well with ur kayfun until you get tired and move up to the subtank mini. Also a dripper on the istick will be very well paired and perform much better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brendz (17/3/15)

Thanks alot bud, took ur advise and am on a hunt for one now, will post a pic when I have successfully completed my first build


----------



## Slygxi (23/4/15)

hi Guys 

lost my login details , had to create a new account. i no longer use this tank and would like to pay it forward to someone as shaun had did for me. 

i live in germiston and if you are keen please contact me and we can meet .


----------



## shaunnadan (23/4/15)

Cool stuff buddy 

So find someone who can benefit from that tank n I'll throw in a mod to fire it and some goodies 

Let's get this ball rolling


----------



## Slygxi (23/4/15)

Awesome! let me know if you come across anyone in need .


----------



## abdul (23/4/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Cool stuff buddy
> 
> So find someone who can benefit from that tank n I'll throw in a mod to fire it and some goodies
> 
> Let's get this ball rolling




i have somebody i work with that would appreciate it


----------

